# You Have Reached The End Of The Internet



## alexyu

I just discovered this today and I want to know if its just for me:

Type a random internet adress then add .ro.ro at the end

Example: random-site.ro.ro



How can it happen for every single adress??

And always in your language/proxys language?

LOL


----------



## salman

whoa i didn't know something like that was possible; here's a link for you lazy people:
http://www.computerforum.ro.ro/
http://www.google.ro.ro/
etc

It did make me laugh


----------



## diduknowthat

haha wait what the hell!? Anyone have an explanation for this?


----------



## sshaggy

Very amazing man...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

well theres 2 explanations I can think of...

either someone has bought all of the web addresses with the extension ".ro.ro" or it is a joke by the people who created the domains... or soemthing lol...


----------



## 3uL

Yeah, I interested in the explaination too. Can somebody teel why??
BTW I feel kind a creepy with the page but I don't know why...


----------



## Bob Jeffery

You can type in random letters and it works......wow...


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well .ro is Romania, so maybe the people over there made every .ro domain with an added .ro go to that thing.


----------



## Jozeorules

.ro.ro Fight the powah? 
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KPI6n9fn9cc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KPI6n9fn9cc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## gamerman4

My Explanation

RO is the romanian TLD so a site ending in .ro is hosted in romania. 
This guy buys a website with the domain ro.ro
Since the URL prefix is just a sub-domain, technically he can use any prefix, and obviously he has. 
He doesn't have to code in all possible letter combination just as long as it is in his domain, he can redirect it to the same page.
As an example:
video.google.com
maps.google.com
news.google.com
they are all owned by google

I could be completely wrong since I've never made a website and have never even tried to learn HTML but from my knowledge of how the internet works I could assume that this would be how he can do it.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

gamerman4 said:


> My Explanation
> 
> RO is the romanian TLD so a site ending in .ro is hosted in romania.
> This guy buys a website with the domain ro.ro
> Since the URL prefix is just a sub-domain, technically he can use any prefix, and obviously he has.
> He doesn't have to code in all possible letter combination just as long as it is in his domain, he can redirect it to the same page.
> As an example:
> video.google.com
> maps.google.com
> news.google.com
> they are all owned by google
> 
> I could be completely wrong since I've never made a website and have never even tried to learn HTML but from my knowledge of how the internet works I could assume that this would be how he can do it.



I didnt think of it like that...sounds like that might be right...

Like for example my uni website is www.kent.ac.uk
and the computer science site is www.cs.kent.ac.uk

basically im thinking the ".ro.ro" is the same as the "kent.ac.uk" 
and
the "www.(insert website title here)." is the same as the "www.cs."

http://www.ro.ro/ will be the main page of the site.

though Im not sure how they would have got the www (name).ro.ro with the (name) bit whatever is entered to redirect lol...


----------



## gamerman4

Dropkickmurphys said:


> I didnt think of it like that...sounds like that might be right...
> 
> Like for example my uni website is www.kent.ac.uk
> and the computer science site is www.cs.kent.ac.uk
> 
> basically im thinking the ".ro.ro" is the same as the "kent.ac.uk"
> and
> the "www.(insert website title here)." is the same as the "www.cs."
> 
> http://www.ro.ro/ will be the main page of the site.



Here is the breakdown
.uk is the TLD (Top Level Domain)
ac.uk is an SLD (Second Level Domain) just like the more common "co.uk"
"kent" is the website domain (basically the name of your website)
"cs" would be the subdomain which is what this guy is using to redirect anything to the end of the internets page.
finally "www" is redundant and isn't really needed unless the website requires it for cookies to work properly (like this forum)


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

gamerman4 said:


> Here is the breakdown
> .uk is the TLD (Top Level Domain)
> ac.uk is an SLD (Second Level Domain) just like the more common "co.uk"
> "kent" is the website domain (basically the name of your website)
> "cs" would be the subdomain which is what this guy is using to redirect anything to the end of the internets page.



yeah... I couldnt remember the technical terms... lol... but I get whats going on... lol


----------



## alexyu

gamerman4 said:


> My Explanation
> 
> RO is the romanian TLD so a site ending in .ro is hosted in romania.
> This guy buys a website with the domain ro.ro
> Since the URL prefix is just a sub-domain, technically he can use any prefix, and obviously he has.
> He doesn't have to code in all possible letter combination just as long as it is in his domain, he can redirect it to the same page.
> As an example:
> video.google.com
> maps.google.com
> news.google.com
> they are all owned by google
> 
> I could be completely wrong since I've never made a website and have never even tried to learn HTML but from my knowledge of how the internet works I could assume that this would be how he can do it.





Dropkickmurphys said:


> I didnt think of it like that...sounds like that might be right...
> 
> Like for example my uni website is www.kent.ac.uk
> and the computer science site is www.cs.kent.ac.uk
> 
> basically im thinking the ".ro.ro" is the same as the "kent.ac.uk"
> and
> the "www.(insert website title here)." is the same as the "www.cs."
> 
> http://www.ro.ro/ will be the main page of the site.
> 
> though Im not sure how they would have got the www.(name).ro.ro with the (name) bit whatever is entered to redirect lol...


But doing this, even automatically, for all letter combinations, even a random http://odnbodnbodnbosmnfovmsqpgjaetgjheroigehnrgilrengesrngjoprjnriqwj.ro.ro/ (it really works) would take a lot of time.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

alexyu said:


> But doing this, even automatically, for all letter combinations, even a random http://odnbodnbodnbosmnfovmsqpgjaetgjheroigehnrgilrengesrngjoprjnriqwj.ro.ro/ (it really works) would take a lot of time.



i know lol...thats the bit i cant get my head around...


----------



## gamerman4

alexyu said:


> But doing this, even automatically for all letter combinations, even a random http://odnbodnbodnbosmnfovmsqpgjaetgjheroigehnrgilrengesrngjoprjnriqwj.ro.ro/ (it really works) would take a lot of time.



well I don't know exactly how websites work but I know in boolean logic you can have an asterisk as a wildcard. This guy is probably using a wildcard to encompass any possible combination of letters.


----------



## alexyu

gamerman4 said:


> well I don't know exactly how websites work but I know in boolean logic you can have an asterisk as a wildcard. This guy is probably using a wildcard to encompass any possible combination of letters.



Doesnt really sound plausible but its the only ... ahem.... plausible explanation.
I mean, shouldnt we see tons of subdomains with the same content if that is possible?


----------



## gamerman4

oddly enough, if you would have added 1 more letter to that random URL, it wouldnt have worked


----------



## alexyu

gamerman4 said:


> oddly enough, if you would have added 1 more letter to that random URL, it wouldnt have worked


Haha LOL

Anways, another wierd thing is that adresses of type http://site.subdomain.ro.ro/ or even http://site.subdomain.subdomain.subdomain.ro.ro/ work. WTF?


----------



## Vizy

I think the wild card * makes a lot of sense.


----------



## epidemik

gamerman4 said:


> My Explanation
> 
> RO is the romanian TLD so a site ending in .ro is hosted in romania.
> This guy buys a website with the domain ro.ro
> Since the URL prefix is just a sub-domain, technically he can use any prefix, and obviously he has.
> He doesn't have to code in all possible letter combination just as long as it is in his domain, he can redirect it to the same page.
> As an example:
> video.google.com
> maps.google.com
> news.google.com
> they are all owned by google
> 
> I could be completely wrong since I've never made a website and have never even tried to learn HTML but from my knowledge of how the internet works I could assume that this would be how he can do it.





Vizy93 said:


> I think the wild card * makes a lot of sense.



Yeah thats exactly how it works. 
You can setup a host to forward any subdomain of your domain to a certain page and in this case, they simply have it display "The end of the internet"

Its a nifty idea though.

It's kinda like how .uni.cc claims they give out free domain names. Really, they're just giving you a subdomain of theirs which is .uni.


----------



## tlarkin

You guys figured it out

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildcard_DNS_record

Find this interesting?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site:.ro.ro&btnG=Search


----------



## bengal85

this is odd but hey I guess itx kinda cool


----------



## Rapier

alexyu said:


> I just discovered this today and I want to know if its just for me:
> 
> Type a random internet adress then add .ro.ro at the end
> 
> Example: random-site.ro.ro
> 
> 
> 
> How can it happen for every single adress??
> 
> And always in your language/proxys language?
> 
> LOL




wierd


----------



## linkin

Awesome!


----------



## Drenlin

tlarkin said:


> You guys figured it out
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildcard_DNS_record
> 
> Find this interesting?
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site:.ro.ro&btnG=Search



That's the first time I've ever seen a google search with less than a page.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

that is joke made me laugh clever how they've done, but it seems a bit pointless to pay to have domain hosted to say that, but certianly funny


----------



## hackcat

How funny it is.


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

i lol'd. Very amusing.


----------



## lubo4444

hahaha never knew that.  That was cool lol.


----------



## ScottALot

LMAO I thought this thread was about this: http://www.wwwdotcom.com/


----------



## lubo4444

ScottALot said:


> LMAO I thought this thread was about this: http://www.wwwdotcom.com/



hahahah


----------

